# wpa_supplicant failing at start



## adripillo (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello, I am having a problem with wpa_supplicant, when the system starts sometimes (very often) I receive an error message that says:

```
wpa_supplicant[621]:ioct   device not configured
```

When I try to ping my WiFi router it says that the host is down.


----------



## ljboiler (Dec 11, 2013)

What kind of wireless device do you have?  Do you have the appropriate lines in /etc/rc.conf to configure it? For example:

```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
The ath0 part above would be replaced with the device name (/dev/xxxx) appropriate for what you have in your system.


----------



## adripillo (Dec 11, 2013)

ljboiler said:
			
		

> What kind of wireless device do you have?  Do you have the appropriate lines in /etc/rc.conf to configure it?
> For example:
> 
> ```
> ...



Yes, of course. It is not a /etc/rc.conf configuration, since sometimes it works and sometimes it does not work. It must be something at start that fails to load or it does not load/read the configuration. I do not know really.


----------



## ljboiler (Dec 11, 2013)

I see from searching the forum posts that you are working with an Encore N300 USB adapter, no (urtwn)?  `dmesg` will probably be the most help in seeing what might be happening; perhaps the adapter is slow sometimes in resetting itself after a system reboot and isn't ready by the time the system is ready to start the network interfaces and wpa_supplicant.


----------



## adripillo (Dec 11, 2013)

ljboiler said:
			
		

> I see from searching the forum posts that you are working with an Encore N300 USB adapter, no (urtwn)?  `dmesg` will probably be the most help in seeing what might be happening; perhaps the adapter is slow sometimes in resetting itself after a system reboot and isn't ready by the time the system is ready to start the network interfaces and wpa_supplicant.




Could be, on Windows it always works.


----------

